# допиздеться (!)



## volkie

In a chatroom, I came across someone saying

"бля,Demon, ты допиздишься у меня"

Demon was the nickname of the person being spoken to.
I understand all the the words except for "допиздишься." Can't find it anywhere, can anyone help me?
Cпасибо


----------



## domkrat

Yes, it's future tense of "допиздеться"

"You're gonna *chit-chat* yourself into big trouble."


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi volkie,

The verb *"допиздишься"* (Vulgar Slang)  is a derivative of *"пизда"*  <vagina>. However, these two words have no semantical connection at all. *"Пиздеть"* in vulgar slang means kinda "to bullshit", "to back talk", etc.

Similar construction: *пить* <to drink alcohol (one of the meanings> -> *допиться* до белой горячки <to drink till all's blue> 
*Если он не бросит пить, он допьётся до чёртиков.*



All the above  marked words to be by all means avoided...

A decent substitute of the word would be *"договоришься"*:

*Ты у меня договоришься!* ( You are asking for trouble!  Watch your tongue!) Such a phrase usually implies some threat.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> The verb *"допиздишься"* (Vulgar Slang)  is a derivative of *"пизда"*  <vagina>. However, these two words have no semantical connection at all. *"Пиздеть"* in vulgar slang means kinda "to bullshit", "to back talk", etc.


Помнится, было такое, "*пиздишь* как Троцкий", родившееся спонтанно в студенческой среде (в процессе изучения курса истории КПСС, можно сказать, что в политическом контексте ). Льва Троцкого очень не любили преподаватели кафедры, хотя именно благодаря нему у них было больше хлеба. У лингвистов до сих пор не утихают споры о том, какого спряжения смысловой глагол в этой фразе, I-го или II-го.

*пиздеть* — Викисловарь -
Мнения о том, какую форму глагола — *пиздеть* или пизди́ть — считать правильной, часто расходятся, *...* *пиздит, как Троцкий* — бессовестно врёт. *...*
ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/*пиздеть* - 48k


----------



## Fresie

Боже, как я люблю Википедию... или -пидию?


----------



## volkie

thanks a million. couldn't find it in any of my slang dictionaries, this clears it all up.


----------



## Kolan

fresie said:


> Боже, как я люблю Википедию... или -пидию?


Это так. 

Я думаю, что фразу из заголовка Сталин вполне мог сказать на прощание Троцкому, высылая последнего из СССР в 1929 г., после чего она стала крылатой. Известно, что Сталин любил (и поощрял) крепкое словцо в отношении врагов народа. А вот что повторил за ним коммунист Рамон Меркадор, Герой Советского Союза: "Допизделся!" или "Допиздился!", всаживая с размаху ледоруб в затылок, мы так никогда и не узнаем.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Мнения о том, какую форму глагола — *пиздеть* или пизди́ть — считать правильной, часто расходятся, *...* *пиздит, как Троцкий* — бессовестно врёт. *...*



Это там кто-то чушь написал:

*пиздеть *  - молоть языком, болтать, врать и т.д.
а *пиздить*  - бить, избивать или воровать.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Это там кто-то чушь написал:


Нет, не чушь. Разница - в постановке ударения:
Это *пиздить * = молоть языком, болтать, врать и т.д., а *пиздить*  = бить, избивать или воровать.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Нет, не чушь. Разница - в постановке ударения:
> *пиздить * - молоть языком, болтать, врать и т.д.



Никогда я не сталкивался с таким использованием слова, независимо от ударения.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Никогда я не сталкивался с таким использованием слова, независимо от ударения.


Ну, в общем, тут есть небольшое резюме по данному вопросу.

Дневник Леонида Каганова 2006-06-05 *пиздить* или пиздеть? - 
У нaс ecть и болeе беcпpиcтрacтный (хоть и coмнительный) инcтpумент: Яндeкc показывает пoдавляющeе пpeимyщeствo cловa "пиздеть" нaд "*пиздить*" (причины *...*
lleo.aha.ru/dnevnik/2006/06/05.html - 20k 

"Я нe филoлог, нo инoгда мнe приятно c тoбoй *попиздить*, а инoгда - *попиздeть*. "

По-английски я бы сказал *to blabb*, как в кино.

Total Recall (1990) - Memorable quotes
What the fuck did I do wrong? Tell me! 
Harry: You *blabbed* Quaid! You *blabbed about Mars*! 
Douglas Quaid: Are you crazy? I don't even know anything about *Mars* *...*
www.imdb.com/title/tt0100802/quotes - 73k


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Яндeкc показывает пoдавляющeе пpeимyщeствo cловa "пиздеть" нaд "*пиздить*"  [/COLOR]




Яндекс, как и любой другой "поисковик", ничего не показывает. К примеру, поиск на Яндексе по слову "извените"  находит миллион (!) страниц. И что это "показывает"? Что такое слово действительно существует?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kolan*
> 
> 
> Яндeкc показывает пoдавляющeе пpeимyщeствo cловa "пиздеть" нaд "*пиздить*"  [/color]
> 
> 
> Яндекс, как и любой другой "поисковик", ничего не показывает. К примеру, поиск на Яндексе по слову "извените"  находит миллион (!) страниц. И что это "показывает"? Что такое слово действительно существует?


Я писал совершенно о другом. За случайную автоматическую цитату из дневника Леонида Каганова ответственность несёт поисковый механизм Гугля, да и не эта цитата меня интересовала. То, что я привёл в подкрепление своих аргументов, это фраза Артёмия Лебедева, процитированная Кагановым. Спорить следует с этой цитатой (более полной):

*"A тепеpь, вниманиe, пpавильный oтвeт:* 
Прaвильно, Лeонид, гoвoрить и тaк, и так. Тoлькo слoвo "пиздить" - cиноним "бpeхaть" (включая подоттенки "трeпaтьcя" и "врать", пpимеp: "oй, тoлько нe нaдо пиздить мне тyт пpo рeлевантнocть"), а "пиздеть" - "болтaть" (примeр: "xapе пиздеть, клиeнты ждyт"). Я нe филолог, но иногдa мне пpиятнo c тобой пoпиздить, a иногда - попиздeть. 
_Аpтемий Лeбeдeв"_


----------



## FYV

q-cumber said:


> Никогда я не сталкивался с таким использованием слова, независимо от ударения.


А я в основном только с таким вариантом сталкивался

п*и*здить - бить, воровать
пизд*и*ть - врать, разговаривать, базарить и т.п.

может это региональное


----------



## yoku

Может будет интересно. В Латвии, по крайней мере в Риге, "пиздИть" я не слышал вообще. Вместо него можно слышать "пиздЕть" - врать (что ты пиздИшь [врёшь]?). А про пИздить, тут это тоже как красть (что ты пИздишь [крадёшь]?).


----------



## Kolan

yoku said:


> Может будет интересно. В Латвии, по крайней мере в Риге, "пиздИть" я не слышал вообще. Вместо него можно слышать "пиздЕть" - врать (что ты пиздИшь [врёшь]?).


Так в том-то и вопрос, какова неопределённая форма глагола (а в данном случае - ещё и тип спряжения), на "-еть" или на "-ить", которые, помимо формальных грамматических различий, ещё являются и паронимами. При этом многие личные формы у них совпадают (вы как раз привели такой пример).


----------



## yoku

kolan said:


> Нет, не чушь. Разница - в постановке ударения:
> Это *пиздить * = молоть языком, болтать, врать и т.д., а *пиздить*  = бить, избивать или воровать.



Какая там неопределённая форма глагола, не мне судить. И, возможно, я что-то написал неправильно. Я, наверное, не совсем удачно выбрал способ показа ударения. У вас оно указывается подчёркиванием, у меня - заглавной буквой. Этим я хотел показать именно разнитцу произношения - "пиздИть" против "пиздЕть", и оба значат врать, только первый вариант я вообще не слышал ниразу.


----------



## Kolan

yoku said:


> Какая там неопределённая форма глагола, не мне судить. И, возможно, я что-то написал неправильно. Я, наверное, не совсем удачно выбрал способ показа ударения. У вас оно указывается подчёркиванием, у меня - заглавной буквой. Этим я хотел показать именно разницу произношения - "пиздИть" против "пиздЕть", и оба значат врать, только первый вариант я вообще не слышал ниразу.


Вы написали всё правильно, однако есть и другой аспект, который тоже обсуждается. 

"Пиздить" от "пиздеть" отличается не только произношением и грамматикой (отличия в формах прошедшего времени), но значением. (см. выше комментарий Артемия Лебедева). Соответственно употребляются и оба глагола.

Идiотъ • *Пиздить* не мешки ворочать - 2 - 
21 апр 2008 *...* *Пиздить* не мешки ворочать - 2. Как имевший непосредственное отношение к разработке широко известного в узких кругах ДПЛА “Пчела”, *...*
www.idiot.ru/2008/04/21/pizdit-ne-meshki-vorochat-2/ - 50k 

Не исключаю, что, возможно, это только московский сленг. (Нижеследующую ссылку я привожу ради объективности анализа, так как сам не разделяю выводы автора не только ввиду их категоричности, но и потому что сам с малых лет, сколько себя помню, мог различать эти значения: пиздить = "врать" и пиздеть = "просто говорить, болтать, чаще не по делу".)
*Пиздить*
Жители столицы нашей великой страны — смешные. Не первый раз встречаю в дневниках московских ЖЖистов глагол «пиздить» в значении «говорить», «нелицеприятно высказываться»: «_Поэтому лучше не пиздить на людей_». В очередной увидел его у Паркера в комментариях. Интересно, как они произносят это ужасное «пиздить»? П_и_здить или всё-таки пизд_и_ть? Впрочем, и то, и другое — еблофанство.
Нормальный человек, живущий в России, должен говорить «пизд_е_ть» и никак иначе.
http://i-foster.com/cat/obschestvo/russkiy-yazyik/


----------



## Q-cumber

yoku said:


> Какая там неопределённая форма глагола, не мне судить. И, возможно, я что-то написал неправильно. Я, наверное, не совсем удачно выбрал способ показа ударения. У вас оно указывается подчёркиванием, у меня - заглавной буквой. Этим я хотел показать именно разнитцу произношения - "пиздИть" против "пиздЕть", и оба значат врать, только первый вариант я вообще не слышал ниразу.



Labdien, yoku!

Должен Вас предупредить, что *Колян* у нас известный "devil's advokate".  Спор - его сихия, и переспорить его практически невозможно. Даже признание его точки зрения единственно верной не приведёт к окончанию спора.   (Любя, любя...)



Kolan said:


> Идiотъ • *Пиздить* не мешки ворочать - 2 -




Альтернативная ссылка - из того же источника:


> *Пиздеть* не мешки ворочать
> 
> Пархоменко говорит: “ни одна биржа в мире не упала на 70 процентов”.
> Рекомендую ему взглянуть на графики фондовых бирж демократических Украины и Грузии, например.


http://www.idiot.ru/2008/10/10/pizdet-ne-meshki-vorochat/


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Должен Вас предупредить, что *Колян* у нас известный "devil's advocate". :d Спор - его стихия, и переспорить его практически невозможно. Даже признание его точки зрения единственно верной не приведёт к окончанию спора.   (Любя, любя...)


Ты у меня допиздишься.(неопределённая форма "пиздеть").


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Ты у меня допиздишься.(неопределённая форма "пиздеть").



Не забываем добавлять жёлтые восклицательные знаки


----------

